# Dirtbike Specialized P2 Singlespeed



## dirtfreak98 (27. Oktober 2011)

beschreibung Specialized P2 Dirtbike 2010, 850 Custom Einzigartiges DirtbikeReynolds 520 Stahl, Bomber Dj3 Federgabel mit 100 mm Federweg, Vorderbremse Avid Juicy3 2010, Bashguard. Singlespeed. Auf wunsch gibts die originale SRAMKasette + x5Schaltwerk und Kettenführung mit dazu. Orginallack in Holzoptik.

ich möchte mir das bike holen könnt ihr mir es entfehlen


----------



## RISE (27. Oktober 2011)

Langsam reicht es wirklich. 

Ist es so schwer? B M X-Forum.Dieser Bereich ist NUR (!!!!!!!!!!!!) für BMX. Könnt ihr nicht mal mehr lesen oder was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

